
Internet retailer (Amazon) connects with TextPayMe - paul
http://seattle.bizjournals.com/seattle/stories/2006/10/16/story1.html
======
brlewis
Congratulations. TextPayMe has been going a while without lots of press. This
may be changing.

------
nickb
Published on October 13, 2006. Why post it now? No new news?

~~~
danielha
It was new to me.

